

RE: Any updates? "Poll: How much do you make as a programmer?" - vu0tran

I was just wondering if there were any updates on this thread here:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2763932<p>OP set up an updated survey and said he/she would share the results in a few days.<p>I'm in a salary negotiation situation right now. I feel like this information would greatly help me out and I'm curioso to see the numbers as well.<p>Just making sure it doesn't die.
======
cpeterso
glassdoor.com has anonymous company reviews and (self-reported) salary ranges
for many companies. The data can also be filtered by job title and geography.

